# 2 Hr. Enduro April 27th @ J & B Raceways in Fremont, Ohio



## J & B Raceways (Apr 24, 2011)

Posted 03 April 2012 - 05:45 AM
OK, for all the HO guys we will be having a two-hour HO Enduro at J & B Raceways:

Entry Fee: $40 per team (includes entry, practice, car, and tires)
Controller: Stock controller
Cars: Brand-new hand-out Tomy Turbo with Indy body and a pair of Super Tires
Trophies: First, second, and third dash plaques for 4th-10th
Teams: One to four drivers
Format: 15 minutes on, 2 minutes off
Date: Friday, April 27. Doors open at 5 PM, race at 7 PM.
Address: J & B Raceways, 2215 N. Fifth St., Fremont, OH 43431
Phone: (419) 334-2100
Entry Deadline: Friday, April 20
Payment: can be made at store or sent to:

Karl R. Hoffheins
409 SR 600 
Gibsonburg, OH 43431

Make check payable to Karl R. Hoffheins.


----------



## J & B Raceways (Apr 24, 2011)

*reminder for 2 hour enduro*

guys just a reminder that tomarrow is the deadline for entries for our 2 hour enduro.


----------

